# What's the go in India?



## Jett_Star (18 June 2004)

Hey what has happened to the Indian Stock market since it crashed?

Has this had any impact on the Australian economy co/overtly?

 ???


----------



## Odduna (12 June 2006)

Jett_Star said:
			
		

> Hey what has happened to the Indian Stock market since it crashed?
> 
> Has this had any impact on the Australian economy co/overtly?
> 
> ???




I don't think its caused any problems to OZ economy for the last 2 years


----------

